# Anyone in Melbourne want cheap Coconut Oil in Bulk?



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 19, 2009)

I got some Coconut Oil from Robyn's Soap House, $59 for 20 litres. She sells it from home (Donvale, Victoria) if anyone is interested.  Robyn and her husband are both lovely and very helpful.  :wink:


----------



## whisks (Oct 19, 2009)

i know i'm in sydney, but i'd like to know what brand the oil was - that's an excellent price.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 19, 2009)

Brand name is Arome. She doesn't ship it as far as I know. It's the postage that's the killer.


----------



## whisks (Oct 19, 2009)

agree about the postage, but i paid $85 for 20 kg plus $8 postage here for the same brand.....so you did really well. i'm sure if i got her to ship it to me from melbourne, it might still be cheaper, iykwim.
what else do they sell?


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 19, 2009)

They sell:

Olive Oil, Coconut Oil, Palm Oil - 15 kg packs
Rice Bran Oil, Bees Wax

It says PICK UP ONLY. Sorry.  :wink:


----------



## whisks (Oct 19, 2009)

that's okay - these things are good to know. thanks.


----------

